# Message for all the new members



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Greetings, and welcome.

I've noticed that there has been a influx of new members recently. We're glad you came, but it seems that some of you aren't getting off on the right foot. 

Here's somethings to think about as you're posting.

Be mindfull that a lot of us have been here for a LONG time, so we know each other's buttons, and know what certain posters personalities are. Don't come in here bring gruff or confrontational, etc. Take some time to know the board, and slowly weed yourself in. 

Also, some rules that are for us to follow (albeit, you'll notice that it's hard to enforce them all because there's a LOT of us here). They used to be on the site, but Im not sure where they are.

Masked swearing is a no no. So, don't go B**** or F#*K, etc. spell it out, and thats good enough.

Don't link to offensive adult natured material, or pictures. 

If a mod edits something you did, they'll either explain it in the post itself, or send you a PM. Sometimes, it's kind of obvious (like calling a poster a dork, jerk, whatever) so they might not send you a PM or make mention of why it happened. Suffice to say, it's nothing personal. In most cases, mods hate having to edit things. So the less you make it so we have to, the better it will be for us, and the board.

But whatever you do, unless you want an automatic 3 day vacation, don't edit over a mods (or CM's or admins) edit. There is no if's , ands or buts about those. You do that, and there is no warning. You are gone asap.

provide a link to an article, not the whole article. 

Arguing is encouraged (hell, it's 95% of the posts here)...being respectful is encouraged too. We mods admit that we don't always catch all of the stuff that happens. There's what, 75 of you and 4 of us mods (of which mostly is 2 mods aren't on much). 

All in all, enjoy the board. Be kind, respectful and realize that it's easy to be a newbie and totally and utterly piss off members on here and cause more problems than it's worth. 

thanks


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Becoming a supporting member and having an avatar with an attractive women in a bikini gets you many rep points.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Welcome to all the new blood.

Some posters here are sharks.

Other useful information:

Hap (er, Smile) is mostly wrong, but he posts a lot, so he's got that going for him.

Masbee is mostly right, but he doesn't post very often, which is rude, and he annoyingly refers to himself in the third-person.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

This is an opinion board, and there are no "right" or "wrong" opinions, so don't take things too seriously.

(Did Masbee just contradict himself?)

(Did Masbee just say that out loud?)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Welcome to all the new blood.
> 
> Some posters here are sharks.
> 
> ...


I honestly can't argue against that.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh, and it is common practice to automatically put ProudBFan on your Ingore list.

Just do it.

PBF


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

PLEASE save yourself grief and good reputation by making points and supporting those points of view with background, data, or explanation. Please don't just make flippent statements and expect them to go unchallenged. It won't happen.

Welcome to BBB.net.

BTW - if you don't like our rules - go to O-Live, or become a Pistons board poster. Thanks.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> BTW - if you don't like our rules to O-Live, or become a Pistons board poster. Thanks.


I meant to say that actually. If you think you can post the way you do at Oregonlive, or ESPN, you're in for a short visit.

Also, if you're a formerly banned member, we'll find out. 

if you're a member who's worn out his welcome (we all know the names of these posters) we'll find out and deal with you.

outside of that, have fun and please don't make new subjects for every new post you make.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm guessing many of the new memebers have been reading for a while (now forced to join in order to read) and know the score here.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'm guessing many of the new memebers have been reading for a while (now forced to join in order to read) and know the score here.


You'd think, and yet from reading some of the new posts you'd be surprised...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> You'd think, and yet from reading some of the new posts you'd be surprised...


 I haven't been around for all the new members posts, so I'll go check it out before saying anything. I just know that it can be tough be a new poster on this board . . . but your usually a voice of reason (don't let that go to your bladder . . . er . . .head), so I'm guessing some new members came in here firing bullets . . .


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yes and that second best league is Euroleague 

THE NBA NEEDS to expand! OKC and Vancouver!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'm guessing many of the new memebers have been reading for a while (now forced to join in order to read) and know the score here.


Just because forced to join - doesn't mean forced to respond/post inappropriately.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Just because forced to join - doesn't mean forced to respond/post inappropriately.


 I agree. Reading back through my post, forced was a poor choice of words. My only point is that the I think the influx of memebers was because at one point you needed to be a member to read the board.

If new or old members respond inappropriately, there are enough posters on this board to put them in their place and have them go back to being visitors.

FYI_I haven't read the inappropriate posts (although I don't doubt it). My concern is it is tough for some new posters and I know I became overly defensive and thus aggressive or even inappropriate when I was first here (maybe some feel I am still inappropriate :biggrin:.) Just concerned that was the situation, but doesn't sound like it. 

So my next excuse for the new members is maybe they are being inappropriate as a means to vent off the frustration from yesterday's ping pong ball conspiracy against the Blazers. :biggrin:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

My message to new members: 

Welcome aboard. We are very happy to have you here, even though it may appear otherwise.

If you find your posts being attacked by a seemingly hostile crowd, well, that's just our way of expressing our love. We get a little bored with ourselves sometimes, and when a new person enters the discussion we all want to argue with the new guy. 

Don't take it personally. It's just a phase, and soon enough your posts will be ignored like all the rest.

Welcome!

barfo


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

My message:

Don't be personally invested in your points. If you approach this as contributing to the community dialogue and that points are good only insofar as they can be supported and to be let go of if and when they can't be sustained, I think you'll enjoy your time here. Because everything will be challenged by someone...this forum has a ton of different perspectives and a lot of people who enjoy arguing/debating. Don't take a counter-response personally, just civilly explain why your point is well-founded.

Welcome and feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm still relatively new here, but I consider myself one of the funniest posters in this (and another) forum. Feel free to insult me all you like, I can take it. But keep in mind I can dish it out as well.

BTW, if you were at the Lottery Party, I was the big ugly drunk guy in the black shirt and black pants who fixed the "Think Positive" banner. I also air-balled a three pointer during the last game of the season.

If that's all I have to show for my fifteen minutes of fame, I'm gonna need some anti-deppressants...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Here's a pic of BlazerWookie after the Lotto Party... Good old drunk times on the MAX!


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Ask Mike Barrett. I'm WAY taller than that dude. And I haven't passed out drunk on public transportation since I left Germany in 1991. En garde! :sfight:



BTW, ROFLMAO!! :rofl:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah, I'll be sure to call up Mike Barret on my celly and ask him if some poster is taller than this random asian dude I found on the internet...


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Yeah, I'll be sure to call up Mike Barret on my celly and ask him if some poster is taller than this random asian dude I found on the internet...


Just call in to CSM and ask him "How tall is the Wookie?"


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Eh. I'll take your word for it. I'm too damn lazy to make a phone call.


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> I meant to say that actually. If you think you can post the way you do at Oregonlive, or ESPN, you're in for a short visit.
> 
> Also, if you're a formerly banned member, we'll find out.
> 
> ...


Idea for new board motto?

BBB.Net "LONG" time posters....

They're like the cool kids in high school!

You guys are good at endearing yourself to new posters. Perhaps a BBB.Net Posse, to weed out all the bad ESPN and OLIVE posters who might be making the switch? After all, you wouldn't want a few no goods to slip through the cracks...


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

jwhoops11 said:


> Idea for new board motto?
> 
> BBB.Net "LONG" time posters....
> 
> ...


Since most of the posters here, including all the "long" time (boom boom) ones, came from Olive or ESPN, I think you might be a little off-base here.

Though HAP can be (or come off as) abrasive regardless.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Since most of the posters here, including all the "long" time (boom boom) ones, came from Olive or ESPN, I think you might be a little off-base here.
> 
> Though HAP can be (or come off as) abrasive regardless.


while a fair # started out (initially) at oregonlive, most of us old timers migrated over from fanhome.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> My message:
> Don't take a counter-response personally, just civilly explain why your point is well-founded.


Sage advice. I would add: Be open to opposing arguments. Maybe someone knows a little more about the topic of discussion than you, and can help you learn more yourself.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> while a fair # started out (initially) at oregonlive, most of us old timers migrated over from fanhome.


And the 2nd wave came from ESPN.com.

PBF


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

SMiLE said:


> while a fair # started out (initially) at oregonlive, most of us old timers migrated over from fanhome.


And where did a lot of fanhome posters escape from?


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

<sarcasm>From my perspective as an inappropriate newbie, how about you completely appropriate and authoritative oldies (or whatever you call your regime) just post for me? 

Clearly I don't have the right to actually post how I want because I haven't been anointed and we can avoid all improper conversations if you just tell me what I think. </sarcasm>

Seriously, this is just yet another example of why this forum loses "newbies"... who are you to tell me what appropriate is? Here's a shocker, I'm a grown up, I wouldn't even let my mother say something like this to me. And you later tell me not to be impolite with other (and obviously implied, better) posters when you came out swinging with the initial post in this thread?

I thought I'd try and log in again and see if I can have an amicable discussion eventhough I have not had a lot of positive reaction from posters who are newbies to me (I've known the ESPN posters for years and they still treat me with the same respect they always did). 

And this is the first post I open... I guess my first few negative experiences here were not flukes.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Hang in there Spud. Trust me, there are people here who value your opinions. I recognize you from the ESPN Blazers Board. I was one of the last to migrate and am even newer here than you. Yeah, I've had my wings clipped here a few times already, but it's no biggy. When ESPN changed the format the place collapsed. I tried to stick it out, but with only a few posters left, I often felt like I was talking to myself. I needed someplace to get my Blazers fix, and this place gets a lot more traffic than ESPN. And with former ESPNers like you, PBF, crandc, it's starting to feel like home.

BNM (formerly TraderBoob on the ESPN Blazers board)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> And where did a lot of fanhome posters escape from?


personally, I started off on BLT.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Masbee said:


> And where did a lot of fanhome posters escape from?


The Oregon State Penitentiary, in Salem.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Spud147 said:


> <sarcasm>From my perspective as an inappropriate newbie, how about you completely appropriate and authoritative oldies (or whatever you call your regime) just post for me?
> 
> Clearly I don't have the right to actually post how I want because I haven't been anointed and we can avoid all improper conversations if you just tell me what I think. </sarcasm>
> 
> Seriously, this is just yet another example of why this forum loses "newbies"... who are you to tell me what appropriate is? Here's a shocker, I'm a grown up,


someone can be 'grown up' and still be a total smeg head the first dozen or so times they post. Who likes it when someone (anyone) comes in here and acts like they own the place, or what not?

it's like going to a party, knowing no one, and you make a horrible first impression. 

Scope things out..learn the ebbs and flows of the board..don't try to make a name for yourself right off the bat.


> I wouldn't even let my mother say something like this to me. And you later tell me not to be impolite with other (and obviously implied, better) posters when you came out swinging with the initial post in this thread?


yah, this initial post was soo impolite. basically telling people to follow the rules, etc. Gosh, what a meanie.


> I thought I'd try and log in again and see if I can have an amicable discussion eventhough I have not had a lot of positive reaction from posters who are newbies to me (I've known the ESPN posters for years and they still treat me with the same respect they always did).
> 
> And this is the first post I open... I guess my first few negative experiences here were not flukes.



this forum loses "newbies", but the ones we lose aren't ones that were going to stay anyways. 

as mean spirited as that sounds, the board will survive if a few "newbies" decide they don't like how things are. It's not like we're hurting for members.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> it's like going to a party, knowing no one, and you make a horrible first impression.
> 
> Scope things out..learn the ebbs and flows of the board..don't try to make a name for yourself right off the bat.



You're feeding wood to the fire. Her point was that telling posters how to act and post comes across as arrogant and disrespectful . . . don't you get that? 

If they break the rules, then fine, do whatever you need to do. But I don't see in the rules that you can't come in trying to make a name for yourself. 

PFB brings up a good point that if newbies remain open-minded they might learn something from the "oldies." But that goes both ways.

And I think you are so off with the idea it is OK to lose new posters. Board won't die by losing new posters, but who knows what the board is missing out on by chasing some away.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> You're feeding wood to the fire. Her point was that telling posters how to act and post comes across as arrogant and disrespectful . . . don't you get that?
> 
> If they break the rules, then fine, do whatever you need to do. But I don't see in the rules that you can't come in trying to make a name for yourself.


it's called words of advice. we've seen many people come in, and annoy posters big time. So whats the point of that?


> PFB brings up a good point that if newbies remain open-minded they might learn something from the "oldies." But that goes both ways.


gosh, thats basically what I said.


> And I think you are so off with the idea it is OK to lose new posters. Board won't die by losing new posters, but who knows what the board is missing out on by chasing some away.


the ones that got chased away obviously weren't missed. The one's who stayed (including yourself and many others) ARE worth it.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> it's called words of advice. we've seen many people come in, and annoy posters big time. So whats the point of that?
> 
> 
> gosh, thats basically what I said.
> ...



On the eve of memorial day weekend, let me just say it is all good. 

To all newbies and oldies (here I am in that X generation again), have a great three day weekend. I'm off to the coast to BBQ for the next three days. I'll try to pop in when I can. If I'm drunk Imy posts will probably be bashing mamangement. But if I'm sober . . . my posts will probably be bashing management. :biggrin: 

Spud-hope to see you post more . . .


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

SMiLE said:


> it's called words of advice. we've seen many people come in, and annoy posters big time. So whats the point of that?


Heck, SMiLE, you annoy the socks off of me almost every day. :biggrin: 

Seriously, though, IMO Spud isn't off-base here. Whether you meant it that way or not, your post comes across more than a tad condescending and arrogant. I think it's more appropriate to deal with individual problems as they arise than to suggest a "walk 3 paces behind us board pros" kind of a message for newbies.




> the ones that got chased away obviously weren't missed. The one's who stayed (including yourself and many others) ARE worth it.


I thought this was supposed to be a community of Blazers fans. I like getting new thoughts and opinions. Frankly, some of the old-timers around here could stand to hear some new material. I see the same opinions voice ad-nauseum around here.

IMO, this board should be about putting out the welcome mat until somebody shows that they're that loud-mouthed boor that crashes the party. At that point, you deal with the problem in ways that are tried and true around here.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> Heck, SMiLE, you annoy the socks off of me almost every day. :biggrin:


feeling is mutual 



> I thought this was supposed to be a community of Blazers fans. I like getting new thoughts and opinions. Frankly, some of the old-timers around here could stand to hear some new material. I see the same opinions voice ad-nauseum around here.


it has absolutely nothing to do with getting new thoughts and opinions. Its coming in here and making 15 posts, and having 15 of those be in *new* threads.

it's about being grating and loud, and saying nothing.

This is not about, nor has it ever been about, someone having a different opinion.

If I signed up at realgm, and all the sudden started making posts like the ones that some of the newbies here (in months and years past) made, it'd totally make me look like bad. That would then make it even harder for them and me to find some common ground where they don't see my post and go "meh...that guys just some goober" and I don't see their post and go "meh, they treat me like trash!"



> IMO, this board should be about putting out the welcome mat until somebody shows that they're that loud-mouthed boor that crashes the party. At that point, you deal with the problem in ways that are tried and true around here.


what if someone shows that they're a loud mouthed boor...*at the start*?

I'm saying, if you start off slow, you can build up to being more "yourself"..and it won't cause people to start piling on you because you're totally making a bad first impression.

this isn't about the 'welcome mat'..this is about people not barging into your house and goosing your wife, opening up your refridgerator and eating your lunch meat, and farting.

the vast majority of the new members do this. it's a vocal minority of newbies that don't (just as it's a vocal minority who complain about these kinds of posts/rules).


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> My message:
> 
> Don't be personally invested in your points. If you approach this as contributing to the community dialogue and that points are good only insofar as they can be supported and to be let go of if and when they can't be sustained, I think you'll enjoy your time here. Because everything will be challenged by someone...this forum has a ton of different perspectives and a lot of people who enjoy arguing/debating. Don't take a counter-response personally, just civilly explain why your point is well-founded.
> 
> Welcome and feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


your just saying that because your green bar is small and pathetic while mine is large and impressive


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> personally, I started off on BLT.


lol, I've been entertained by Ed. O. posts for 10 years or so - 
since back in the early days of the BLT!

Speaking of which, It appears that the Usenet Draft finally gave 
up the ghost.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wizmentor said:


> lol, I've been entertained by Ed. O. posts for 10 years or so -
> since back in the early days of the BLT!
> 
> Speaking of which, It appears that the Usenet Draft finally gave
> up the ghost.


ed and I go waaaaay back. altho I don't remember if he's always hated me or not. 

ah...the blt game back against houston (?)...

memories....like the corners of a box...they're often sharp and pointy....oouch that hurts..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

http://www.ibiblio.org/craig/draft/2003_draft/2003.shtml

wow....the toronto fan took p-pod at #4?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

SMiLE said:


> this isn't about the 'welcome mat'..this is about people not barging into your house and goosing your wife, opening up your refridgerator and eating your lunch meat, and farting.


Oops, sorry about the farting thing. I thought that only annoyed the peope in the nearby cubicles. I didn't realize the smell propogated through the entire internet.

BNM

P.S. You're out of pastrami. Tell your wife I said, "Hi!".


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

To all the newbies, disregard what you have heard up to this point. Just listen to what I have to say. Hmmm,,,,forgot what I was going to say. Never miind.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SMiLE said:


> personally, I started off on BLT.


That's where I started too. I was thinking I couldn't remember where I heard about this site from but I think I found through BLT.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> feeling is mutual
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me put it this way, it's not what you say, it's how you keep saying it. :biggrin: 

I agree with you and probably go past you in thinking that there have to be some rules of comba...err I mean discussion. Some people come on here just so that every other asterisked-out word can be directed at someone's personal life rather than the discussion at hand. Other posters, who shall remain nameless, come on here and have less than 20 posts, probably about 2/3 of which are on one subject, and 1/2 of those are new threads.

But saying things like "<first part deleted here>.... Gosh, what a meanie." to Spud's complaint and commentary, while in real life would probably just come across as innocent sarcasm with a chuckle from you while you said it, often times comes across as...well...impolite and dismissive? Not sure of the best word, there.

I guess it's a little different perspective because some of us knew Spud before and understand where they are coming from and while you attempt to treat Spud (or others) like they are just some generic newbie who doesn't know how to post, we know better.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> I guess it's a little different perspective because some of us knew Spud before and understand where they are coming from and while you attempt to treat Spud (or others) like they are just some generic newbie who doesn't know how to post, we know better.


What he said.

Spud's cool.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> someone can be 'grown up' and still be a total smeg head the first dozen or so times they post. Who likes it when someone (anyone) comes in here and acts like they own the place, or what not?
> 
> it's like going to a party, knowing no one, and you make a horrible first impression.
> 
> Scope things out..learn the ebbs and flows of the board..don't try to make a name for yourself right off the bat.


Well I've clearly burned my bridges here so I'm going to be blunt. Apparently nobody has informed you that THIS IS NOT YOUR HOUSE EITHER. Your mistake is assuming right up front that I'm going to be a "total smeg head" (whatever that is). Go back and read my initial posts... was I even remotely impolite? Did I act like I owned the place? As E said, assume people can handle themselves up front and deal with "rule breakers" on an individual basis as they happen.

And I just have to laugh at the "don't try to make a name for yourself right off the bat" thing. Are there people here who are trying to make a name for themselves? You're telling me that people take this forum (and you) so seriously it's important for them to strive for fame on an anonymous message board. That is just sad. Someone who feels that way probably needs a lot more help than your guidelines are going to give them.



> yah, this initial post was soo impolite. basically telling people to follow the rules, etc. Gosh, what a meanie.


I didn't say your initial post was impolite... you came out on the attack without cause (you just assumed all newbies need your mentoring) and you expect the targets of this attack to respond politely... it's ridiculous.



> this forum loses "newbies", but the ones we lose aren't ones that were going to stay anyways.
> 
> as mean spirited as that sounds, the board will survive if a few "newbies" decide they don't like how things are. It's not like we're hurting for members.


This logic just stuns me. How do you know the newbies you attack weren't going to stay. I have posted on the ESPN board since 1999. I love the Blazers, I love to discuss them with other fans, I've stuck around through thick and thin. The only reason I came over here in the first place was because most of my ESPN buddies had already migrated and I missed them.

Your statement struck me more as ignorant, inflexible, and judgemental not necessarily mean spirited. No, you're not hurting for members but you have no way of knowing what the newbies you drive away could have brought to this board. For all you know those new personalities and opinions could actually make this board even better. 

What's really sad is that the posts here are so impressive for the most part. The knowledge and insight some of these posters have blows me away. I would have loved to discuss the Blazers with them... I know I could learn a lot. But in the end, it's both of our losses. A lot of these "newbies" are from the ESPN board and I can tell you that they have a lot to contribute.

What I find really interesting here is that I had 2 rep points before I made that last post... now I have over 30. Clearly a lot of people feel the same way I do.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What Smile said in his original post is basically what you'll find in a welcome letter to a list so I don't see what the big deal is. Smile can be a bit gruff but if you know him he's just a pain in the butt. Heh. Naw, he's a good guy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Spud147 said:


> Well I've clearly burned my bridges here


no bridges have been burnt by you. you aren't, at least from my perspective, even in the group of people who this is addressing. 



> so I'm going to be blunt. Apparently nobody has informed you that THIS IS NOT YOUR HOUSE EITHER. Your mistake is assuming right up front that I'm going to be a "total smeg head" (whatever that is). Go back and read my initial posts... was I even remotely impolite? Did I act like I owned the place? As E said, assume people can handle themselves up front and deal with "rule breakers" on an individual basis as they happen.


do not assume that because the message was made, that it A: applies to everyone who's new and B: applied to you BECAUSE you're relatively new.


> And I just have to laugh at the "don't try to make a name for yourself right off the bat" thing. Are there people here who are trying to make a name for themselves? You're telling me that people take this forum (and you) so seriously it's important for them to strive for fame on an anonymous message board. That is just sad. Someone who feels that way probably needs a lot more help than your guidelines are going to give them.


by "make a name" i mean make a reputation among those of us here. as despite what most people think, we want to represent ourselves here in some manner. 



> I didn't say your initial post was impolite... you came out on the attack without cause (you just assumed all newbies need your mentoring) and you expect the targets of this attack to respond politely... it's ridiculous.


actually, as a mod (and CM's and admins too), we have access to a lot more things than regular posters do. Such as IP addresses. Also, we are the ones who get complaints from other posters about things. There are posters here who we know to look out for, and as a whole, what to look out for. 



> This logic just stuns me. How do you know the newbies you attack weren't going to stay.


I didn't 'attack' anyone. I reminded people (since actually there's no set list anymore, and it's a major pain to remind new members via PM) that masking of swearing isn't allowed, links to offensive material isn't allowed, and to be respectful and courteous.

if thats an attack..wow.



> I have posted on the ESPN board since 1999. I love the Blazers, I love to discuss them with other fans, I've stuck around through thick and thin. The only reason I came over here in the first place was because most of my ESPN buddies had already migrated and I missed them.
> 
> Your statement struck me more as ignorant, inflexible, and judgemental not necessarily mean spirited. No, you're not hurting for members but you have no way of knowing what the newbies you drive away could have brought to this board. For all you know those new personalities and opinions could actually make this board even better.


never said they wouldn't. This isn't about new personalities. This is about people not knowing that there are certain guidelines we try to abide by. Mostly someone posting about 15 posts, all of which repeat the same thing over and over. Not only that, it's likely that said poster is just a former poster who's a bit of a troublesome poster, returning.

so this wasn't about you, or any of the guys who have come over from ESPN recently. 



> What's really sad is that the posts here are so impressive for the most part. The knowledge and insight some of these posters have blows me away. I would have loved to discuss the Blazers with them... I know I could learn a lot. But in the end, it's both of our losses. A lot of these "newbies" are from the ESPN board and I can tell you that they have a lot to contribute.


you are reading waaaay too much into what I said. I'm not saying that they shouldn't post here. I said what I said because there were about 2 posters who were going out of their way to post.



> What I find really interesting here is that I had 2 rep points before I made that last post... now I have over 30. Clearly a lot of people feel the same way I do.


that doesn't necessarily mean that. For one, it could mean 1 person with a lot of rep points repped you. You can check your user control panel and see who posted a rep for you. 

Since you, for some reason, thought this was about you, I understand why you went off. But it wasn't about you. You've been a poster here (at least as a member) for almost a year now. You didn't just sign up in the last week or so and make a mother load of posts, did you?

Don't try to make this into a bigger issue (especially one that doesn't actually involve, or include you) than it needs to be.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I think there's a lot of arguing at cross-purposes going on.

I don't believe that SMiLE's intent was that older members are "better" or that newer members should remain silent until spoken to.

His point, I believe, is that different forums operate differently...acting in a way that's par for the course in one forum can be considered intensely annoying behaviour in another. So, there's some merit in observing how a forum you're new to takes care of things.

For example, some forums tacitly encourage lots and lots of threads, one for any point that occurs to someone. That actually worked fairly well in some forums I've seen. This forum, however, tends to like related content in a single thread. So if someone come into the forum and creates 10 threads for 10 thoughts they had, that all relate to existing topics, it can be frustrating for the members and the moderators.

Regardless, let me say this: Everyone is equal and free to post whatever they like, within the rules. Some behaviours have recently gotten on the nerves of the members, so you may find yourself at odds with people if you happen to engage in that behaviour. Still, I would suggest participating in as many existing threads as possible and, if you really have something that doesn't apply to existing threads, please make a new one.

There's no "old guard," really. I was one of the earlier members to join and, at this point, I have no idea who joined when except for a few people. I don't more highly esteem anyone's posts based on when they joined, and I doubt anyone esteems my posts purely due to when I joined.

Hopefully, those who's feathers were ruffled will stick around and chat a bit. First impressions are powerful, but longer experience is more telling. Give it a try, a lot of people enjoy this forum. And I think the more opinions, the better.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I Start Fires said:


> your just saying that because your green bar is small and pathetic while mine is large and impressive


Your green bar is artificially enlarged. Mine is naturally large and powerful.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> I guess it's a little different perspective because some of us knew Spud before and understand where they are coming from and while you attempt to treat Spud (or others) like they are just some generic newbie who doesn't know how to post, we know better.


spud, and spud alone, assumed that spud was being treated, reffered to or even thought of AS, a newbie. 

Honest to god, I can't think of 2 posts that Spud has made. That's a good sign to me that spud hasn't done posts in the nature of which I am reffering to. 

so when someone who thinks i'm calling them a newbie, yells (metaphorically speaking) at me for calling them a newbie, I'm gonna be a little defensive about it, when I didn't *call* them a newbie in the first place.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> Your green bar is artificially enlarged. Mine is naturally large and powerful.


Actually the green bar only gets so big, the numbers are what get larger, artificially, naturally, or anything in between.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> do not assume that because the message was made, that it A: applies to everyone who's new and B: applied to you BECAUSE you're relatively new.


Actually, Smile, I knew it wasn't about me. I haven't had any words blocked out, made personal insults or posted links (not even appropriate ones). That is a very reasonable request by the mods because you expect to be treated with respect... just like I do. It was the statements about not posting new topics, sitting back and watching, etc. 

My intention was to point out that I had the experience of feeling unwelcome and disrespected when I first posted over here a few months ago. I felt put off by the nasty responses I got when I was just innocently "dipping my toe in". Your message for new members reiterated the condescending and arrogant attitude I ran into as well. 



> Actually, as a mod (and CM's and admins too), we have access to a lot more things than regular posters do. Such as IP addresses. Also, we are the ones who get complaints from other posters about things. There are posters here who we know to look out for, and as a whole, what to look out for.


I have no idea what this means or how it relates to my statement you quoted. 



> I didn't 'attack' anyone. I reminded people (since actually there's no set list anymore, and it's a major pain to remind new members via PM) that masking of swearing isn't allowed, links to offensive material isn't allowed, and to be respectful and courteous.
> 
> if thats an attack..wow.


Okay is "Made a preemtive strike on the newbies for inappropriate posts they haven't made yet" more comfortable for you than "attack"?



> never said they wouldn't. This isn't about new personalities. This is about people not knowing that there are certain guidelines we try to abide by. Mostly someone posting about 15 posts, all of which repeat the same thing over and over. Not only that, it's likely that said poster is just a former poster who's a bit of a troublesome poster, returning.
> 
> so this wasn't about you, or any of the guys who have come over from ESPN recently.
> 
> you are reading waaaay too much into what I said. I'm not saying that they shouldn't post here. I said what I said because there were about 2 posters who were going out of their way to post.


Do you see how you're erroding your own point here? Your reasoning for addressing all "newbies" in the same message was because there are only a few mods. and it's hard to address all the bad behavior on an individual basis. Then you flip and say this only applies to about 2 recent new posters. That doesn't seem like an outrageous number of people to address on an individual basis.



> that doesn't necessarily mean that. For one, it could mean 1 person with a lot of rep points repped you. You can check your user control panel and see who posted a rep for you.


Thank you for the clarification. I will no longer think there is more than one person who agrees with me. In fact, maybe I just gave all those reps to myself... who knows. 



> Since you, for some reason, thought this was about you, I understand why you went off. But it wasn't about you. You've been a poster here (at least as a member) for almost a year now. You didn't just sign up in the last week or so and make a mother load of posts, did you?


You're the one assuming, I know it wasn't specifically about me. I guess I just felt like being the Norma Rae of the bbb.net newbies. 

For those of you who aren't old like me... Norma Rae (1979): The story of a woman with the courage to risk everything for what she believes is right.



> Don't try to make this into a bigger issue (especially one that doesn't actually involve, or include you) than it needs to be.


Could you please give me some guidelines on what issues are appropriate to make bigger and which aren't? I'd hate to break the rules and annoy the people who own this place.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Spud147 said:


> Actually, Smile, I knew it wasn't about me. I haven't had any words blocked out, made personal insults or posted links (not even appropriate ones). That is a very reasonable request by the mods because you expect to be treated with respect... just like I do. It was the statements about not posting new topics, sitting back and watching, etc.


no comment was made about not posting new topics. Please re-read the initial post. because no where did I say that a new poster can't post new topics. 

I said that people should take some time to get to know the flow of the board, and than post. Not just jump in head first. Thats not uncommon usenet ediquette. 



> My intention was to point out that I had the experience of feeling unwelcome and disrespected when I first posted over here a few months ago. I felt put off by the nasty responses I got when I was just innocently "dipping my toe in". Your message for new members reiterated the condescending and arrogant attitude I ran into as well.


altho I don't remember if it was me, if I was one of the ones who came off that way I'm sorry. Generally, unless you go out of your way to stand out (as a newbie) people respond to a post regardless of how long they've posted. So if you say something that someone agrees or disagrees with, they'll respond regardless of your time here. 

it's never personal.



> I have no idea what this means or how it relates to my statement you quoted.


I didn't come out on the 'attack' for no cause. We know what to look for in the mentality of posters. If someone is posting 15 posts, and they're mostly the same topic, we have an eye out for that stuff. Thats what I meant.



> Okay is "Made a preemtive strike on the newbies for inappropriate posts they haven't made yet" more comfortable for you than "attack"?


if telling someone that they're not allowed to mask swear words (which is against the rules), post offensive material (also against the rules) and insult posters (same) is such an issue for you, it seems that you have a problem with the rules, and not so much me making the post.

It's like mgb said. when you sign up for some web based (or email based) discussion groups, you are told to read the TOS. It's not censorship, it's not attacking, it's explaining a simple set of rules that would make life for new posters and "old posters" much easier.



> Do you see how you're erroding your own point here? Your reasoning for addressing all "newbies" in the same message was because there are only a few mods. and it's hard to address all the bad behavior on an individual basis. Then you flip and say this only applies to about 2 recent new posters. That doesn't seem like an outrageous number of people to address on an individual basis.


not really. Because a small # of posters directly fit the bill, doesn't mean that explaining to other new posters the rules, would be a bad thing. A lot of posters here don't realize that you can't post an entire article from a newspaper, because of copyright laws. They also don't realize that the web has a policy against masking your swearing. Those are both two issues I addressed. Plus, I'd bet most of the posters don't know that if you edit over a mods (or cm's or admins) edit, you are suspended imediately for 3 days.

It's really not that stifling.



> Thank you for the clarification. I will no longer think there is more than one person who agrees with me. In fact, maybe I just gave all those reps to myself... who knows.


unless you were to get another account, you aren't able to give yourself rep points. 


> You're the one assuming, I know it wasn't specifically about me. I guess I just felt like being the Norma Rae of the bbb.net newbies.


if you knew it wasn't you, why'd you say 



> From my perspective as an inappropriate newbie, how about you completely appropriate and authoritative oldies (or whatever you call your regime) just post for me?


? Seems to me, that's acting like you think the post is about you, since you say from your perspective as an "inappropriate newbie" (which was a term you made up). You tried to make this into a case of the "oldies" controlling what the board says, when it's a set of rules we all agree to abide by (as best the mods can enforce). Plus, your use of the term "regime" wasn't by accident.



> Could you please give me some guidelines on what issues are appropriate to make bigger and which aren't? I'd hate to break the rules and annoy the people who own this place.



My guess is that since one (masking swearing, offensive posts, etc) has nothing in common with what you're trying to ask for, that there is no real concrete answer that is possible. In most cases, if you are incorrect about something (or better yet, someone disagree's with your post), you'll get a response telling you so. There's nothing wrong with that, because thats how the board flows.

But that isn't what the first post in this thread was about (btw, if you don't know this, you can adjust the # of posts you read per-page in your user control panel. I believe under options. So that way you don't have to change pages every 10 posts). It wasn't about controlling the content of what someone says, but the method of which someone goes about expressing it. Thats not censorship.

Besides the fact that this isn't the US here (it's the internet(s)), informing people of the method of which we perfer to discuss things on a message board, is not much. Explaining what those "rules" are (as tame as they are, and really not much to ask for) isn't censorship either. 

In reality, my post makes it easier for newbies to become "one of us". If they come in here and post 15 posts, and start new ones despite there being tons of them with that subject, including some of his or her own...or if they come in here swearing, being abbrasive, or whatever...they won't last long here. If they sit back (and it's not like it'd be months..I'm talking days) and see how things go, they'll realize that. It's obvious when someone signs up and starts posting the first day they find the site.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

> Be mindfull that a lot of us have been here for a LONG time, so we know each other's buttons, and know what certain posters personalities are. Don't come in here bring gruff or confrontational, etc. Take some time to know the board, and slowly weed yourself in.
> 
> I meant to say that actually. If you think you can post the way you do at Oregonlive, or ESPN, you're in for a short visit.


Specifically these kinds of statements are what I’m referring to. And what way do we post on ESPN that wouldn’t be okay here? The reality is there are idiots on any board you could go to (including this one). You are stereo-typing people migrating over from those boards when most of those people’s posts (ESPN board specifically, I haven’t looked at O-live much but I bet there are great posters over there too) were just as valuable as the ones posted here. 

I don’t know why you’re trying to imply (in your last post) I have a problem with the rules about swearing, posting adult links, overriding a mod, etc. I have already said, I have no problem with this whatsoever. I, myself, would not want to post on a board where this was acceptable behavior 



> what if someone shows that they're a loud mouthed boor...*at the start*?


What if an oldie or mod shows they’re a loud mouthed boor in response to a “newbie’s” first few posts? Is that anymore acceptable? 



> I'm saying, if you start off slow, you can build up to being more "yourself"..and it won't cause people to start piling on you because you're totally making a bad first impression.


I can tell you I was a lurker (just reading) for about 6 or so months before I ever posted because I wanted to get the flow of the board and respected the opinions of the posters. I was attempting to get the lay of the land before I “totally made a bad first impression”. I finally started to slowly post when I felt like I could “fit in”. It didn’t go well right off the bat. I know I’m not the only one.



> the vast majority of the new members do this. it's a vocal minority of newbies that don't (just as it's a vocal minority who complain about these kinds of posts/rules).


I believe the remark about “a vocal minority who complain about these kinds of posts” was directed right at me personally. You imply my opinion isn’t valid because I’m part of (what you assume to be) a small group of people who are just loud. 

I haven’t seen many posters (except for another mod) jump in to vocally support what you say either. In fact, there has been more “vocal support” for what I’ve been saying (by the way, thanks for trying to help me out ESPN buddies, you rock as always). 



> I said that people should take some time to get to know the flow of the board, and than post. Not just jump in head first. Thats not uncommon usenet ediquette.


See above about my lengthy waiting period and attempt to do this… it didn’t help.



> altho I don't remember if it was me, if I was one of the ones who came off that way I'm sorry. Generally, unless you go out of your way to stand out (as a newbie) people respond to a post regardless of how long they've posted. So if you say something that someone agrees or disagrees with, they'll respond regardless of your time here.
> 
> it's never personal.


It was not you… you’re just the latest in a string of posters I’ve interacted with who appear to enjoy bullying people.

You can’t help but take things personally when you come here thinking we’re all Blazer fans, this will be great! Then get responses to the most seemingly innocuous comments you made which are just downright rude. 

I was so excited to start discussing the Blazers with you guys at first and came away thinking, “Whoa, what did I do to deserve that?” And I have seen several other posters who came after me get the same kind of attitude.



> I didn't come out on the 'attack' for no cause. We know what to look for in the mentality of posters. If someone is posting 15 posts, and they're mostly the same topic, we have an eye out for that stuff. Thats what I meant.


Okay, cool, I did misinterpret what you were saying there.



> if you knew it wasn't you, why'd you say
> 
> ? Seems to me, that's acting like you think the post is about you, since you say from your perspective as an "inappropriate newbie" (which was a term you made up). You tried to make this into a case of the "oldies" controlling what the board says, when it's a set of rules we all agree to abide by (as best the mods can enforce). Plus, your use of the term "regime" wasn't by accident.


Do you truly believe when I referred to myself I was being literal about that? Seriously? Are you trying to be obtuse or are you really honestly confused about how I phrased that? I was just referring to myself in a general sense as part of a newer group of posters just trying to enjoy chatting with other Blazer fans. 

So what if I made up the term “inappropriate newbie”, what’s your point? I’m saying when I started posting I got piled by the “oldies controlling what the board says” on more than one occasion for what were apparently unacceptable posts. 

I do consider myself a newbie even though I’ve been signed up for almost a year because I haven’t posted a great deal and am still trying to figure out how to communicate with some of the people here. So far I’m not doing so well. I was chastised repeatedly for responses that some oldies seemed to consider inappropriate when I came to them very respectfully and tried to “fit in”.

Of course my use of the word regime wasn’t an accident… I’ll take ownership of that one, it was completely on purpose and my opinion hasn’t changed. You came across as a dictator who was trying to control how the newbies expressed themselves.



> But that isn't what the first post in this thread was about (btw, if you don't know this, you can adjust the # of posts you read per-page in your user control panel. I believe under options. So that way you don't have to change pages every 10 posts). It wasn't about controlling the content of what someone says, but the method of which someone goes about expressing it. Thats not censorship.


I know you’re trying to help me out here but I’m lacking in computer skills and don’t really understand what you mean about changing pages every 10 posts. Does it make it easier to read or navigate?

Regarding the last part of this: You’re trying to correct how people express themselves before they offend and my point is that the way you expressed your “guidelines on how to post so you fit in” offends as well. 



> In reality, my post makes it easier for newbies to become "one of us". If they come in here and post 15 posts, and start new ones despite there being tons of them with that subject, including some of his or her own...or if they come in here swearing, being abbrasive, or whatever...they won't last long here. If they sit back (and it's not like it'd be months..I'm talking days) and see how things go, they'll realize that. It's obvious when someone signs up and starts posting the first day they find the site.


As a self titled newbie I’m telling you it doesn’t make it easier for all newbies, it’s intimidating.

Anywho, am I wrong for thinking you’re an attorney? You are a very skilled arguer even when the logical is completely warped. Good thing I was a claims adjuster in a former life. I have argued… I mean negotiated… many many settlements and gotten drilled on the stand more times than I can count. I’m not too bad at arguing either and I have a really thick skin so I don’t get offended that easily. 

I’ve got to admit I actually enjoyed arguing with you… I didn’t set out to make you mad, we just seemed to get a good point/counterpoint thing going and it was kind of fun so I stuck with it. And before you say it… That is not, in any way, meant to be an apology for what I said. I’m just saying that even though we are on opposite ends of this argument I got a kick out of the debating. I’m happy to agree to disagree and I’ll keep trying to figure out how this board works.

But I’ve been at work for almost 15 hours now and I’m burnt and need to go home (or to a bar for a martini, hehe). Have a great Memorial Day weekend everybody (even you Smile)!!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey fellas...





























GET OVER IT!


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

As a new member I can honestly say this is the all time most :rings: *RETARDED* :rings: 'new member welcome' thread ever.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Let me try and sum it up.

Newbies: welcome! Don't say stupid stuff. 

And you will probably get into it with Ed O. at some point. Get through it without getting banned ... and it's like becoming a made man.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Spud147 said:


> Specifically these kinds of statements are what I’m referring to. And what way do we post on ESPN that wouldn’t be okay here?


well, unless the mods there are just non existent, Ive seen more swearing, more rude and offensive stuff there.


> The reality is there are idiots on any board you could go to (including this one). You are stereo-typing people migrating over from those boards when most of those people’s posts (ESPN board specifically, I haven’t looked at O-live much but I bet there are great posters over there too) were just as valuable as the ones posted here.


if you haven't gone to olive much, than you're kind of missing the point of the comment in the first place.


> What if an oldie or mod shows they’re a loud mouthed boor in response to a “newbie’s” first few posts? Is that anymore acceptable?


thats the whole point of me pointing out that we know each others buttons, and personalities. 


> I can tell you I was a lurker (just reading) for about 6 or so months before I ever posted because I wanted to get the flow of the board and respected the opinions of the posters. I was attempting to get the lay of the land before I “totally made a bad first impression”. I finally started to slowly post when I felt like I could “fit in”. It didn’t go well right off the bat. I know I’m not the only one.


since I don't remember your first post, it might be dependant on what it was as to why it went over in the manner you're saying it did.



> I believe the remark about “a vocal minority who complain about these kinds of posts” was directed right at me personally. You imply my opinion isn’t valid because I’m part of (what you assume to be) a small group of people who are just loud.


no it wasn't directed at you. again, don't assume that because it's said in a post, it's about you, even if it's in a post in response to you.



> I haven’t seen many posters (except for another mod) jump in to vocally support what you say either. In fact, there has been more “vocal support” for what I’ve been saying (by the way, thanks for trying to help me out ESPN buddies, you rock as always).


there have been people in this thread who basically said what I said. including a cm. RHNR, BNB, minstrel, wastro and mgb to name a few. not including the PM's that I've gotten from people talking about how some new members were posting several posts about the same subject.



> See above about my lengthy waiting period and attempt to do this… it didn’t help.


it could also be your personality. you making this into more than it really is, doesn't help.



> It was not you… you’re just the latest in a string of posters I’ve interacted with who appear to enjoy bullying people.


don't confusing bullying with point by point counter responses. I don't tell people what to say, or what to think. Don't get hurt because people respond back to what someone says, especially if it's hairbrained (and just so you dont think I'm talking about what you've said, _I'm not talking about you_).

I don't know if defending what I said is really "bullying".


> You can’t help but take things personally when you come here thinking we’re all Blazer fans, this will be great! Then get responses to the most seemingly innocuous comments you made which are just downright rude.


thats an odd way to think about it. I don't come here thinking this will be great. Just because we're blazer fans doesn't mean we're all going to get along, agree, or even have the same methods of discussion regarding how we argue.



> I was so excited to start discussing the Blazers with you guys at first and came away thinking, “Whoa, what did I do to deserve that?” And I have seen several other posters who came after me get the same kind of attitude.


as I said earlier, most of us don't respond to posters based on their # of posts (altho some do) but what they said. 

if someone says something that's different from the 'norm', regardless of their post total or "time being here" (as being an old timer doesn't necessarily mean how long you've been here) it's going to be talked about.



> Do you truly believe when I referred to myself I was being literal about that? Seriously? Are you trying to be obtuse or are you really honestly confused about how I phrased that? I was just referring to myself in a general sense as part of a newer group of posters just trying to enjoy chatting with other Blazer fans.


don't try to speak for others when you're not doing what is being referenced then. If you had been doing what you defended, that's one thing. But when you're defending something you haven't done, and then tried to make it into something completely different (your experiences have nothing to do with the "guidelines" set out in the initial post), that's looking for a fight.



> So what if I made up the term “inappropriate newbie”, what’s your point? I’m saying when I started posting I got piled by the “oldies controlling what the board says” on more than one occasion for what were apparently unacceptable posts.


you ever think it might've been WHAT you said, and not how you said it? I just skimmed through your first 120+ posts, and no one "piled" on you. infact, in most cases you were treated no different than anyone else.

Infact, you yourself said the following:



> Schilly said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh when will people see the light and Realize the more the merrier and bbb is the right place for everyone?
> ...


seems kind of odd to say, over 100 posts in, that everyone is well behaved and polite, and don't venture off inappropriately off topic, if we're piling on you.

btw, thats the closest you came to being piled on in the first 120+ posts you made 


> I do consider myself a newbie even though I’ve been signed up for almost a year because I haven’t posted a great deal and am still trying to figure out how to communicate with some of the people here. So far I’m not doing so well. I was chastised repeatedly for responses that some oldies seemed to consider inappropriate when I came to them very respectfully and tried to “fit in”.


in the "fingers crossed" threads, you over-reacted to talkhards response to you, and myelfboys response to youseen here 

I can see that the exchange between you and masbee in the thread here  might seem like masbee is picking on you, but it wasn't done because you were (relatively) new.

that was a content based thing, and tame at that.



> Of course my use of the word regime wasn’t an accident… I’ll take ownership of that one, it was completely on purpose and my opinion hasn’t changed. You came across as a dictator who was trying to control how the newbies expressed themselves.
> 
> I know you’re trying to help me out here but I’m lacking in computer skills and don’t really understand what you mean about changing pages every 10 posts. Does it make it easier to read or navigate?


nope, because when you have 5 threads on Branden Roy, sometimes it's confusing (at least, thats the stance bbb.net takes) and clogs things up. it's one of the reasons why Oregonlive is so hard to read. If every post was a new one, a lot of good posts/discussions would be dumped waaaay down the list.


> Anywho, am I wrong for thinking you’re an attorney?


nope, ed is the one who has the law degree.


> I’ve got to admit I actually enjoyed arguing with you… I didn’t set out to make you mad, we just seemed to get a good point/counterpoint thing going and it was kind of fun so I stuck with it. And before you say it… That is not, in any way, meant to be an apology for what I said. I’m just saying that even though we are on opposite ends of this argument I got a kick out of the debating. I’m happy to agree to disagree and I’ll keep trying to figure out how this board works.


same here. one thing people might not understand about me (and ed and minstrel too)...in 15 minutes if you make another post (that's not baiting..not that you do, I mean you universally) I'll respond forgetting that we had this long winded debate over trivial things.

if you saw all of the novels that ed and I have written together, and then see how we can still joke with each other, you'll see what i mean.

once I log off, I tend to forget what people say unless they remind me.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Old here a while back, new here again, long-time ESPN poster.

With that, it's time to see what I can do here.

*Emoticons!*

:cheers: 

*Pictures!*










*COLORS!*

*Big Font*!

*Hot Links!*


Imagine the possibilities! My posts may still be dull, but with these bells and whistles, how can we possibly go wrong?


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I still consider myself fairly new here but I'm playing catch-up over this long holiday weekend.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

papag said:


> Old here a while back, new here again, long-time ESPN poster.
> 
> With that, it's time to see what I can do here.
> <snipe>
> ...


Ya, the quality of our post might be poor, but we can still be entertaining! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome back, PapaG. It's good to see you posting over here.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

papag said:


> Old here a while back, new here again, long-time ESPN poster.
> 
> With that, it's time to see what I can do here.
> 
> Imagine the possibilities! My posts may still be dull, but with these bells and whistles, how can we possibly go wrong?


don't forgot, you get to rep people and occasionally..um...stuff.

anyways, welcome. don't mind the post, the initial point wasn't actually what spud interpretted it as, as we don't censor peoples ideas here, or ban people for disagreeing with mods. Infact, it's hard pressed to find anyone who's actually been suspended for just disagreeing with a mod. 99.9% of the people who get in trouble (be it newbie, oldie, or mods/cm's) get in trouble because they went repeatidly against the web sites rules, the most "strict" of which I so nicely (  ) laid out. 

You aren't going to get in trouble because you disagree or argue with a mod. That's just a fallacy that people like to bring up (for whatever reason) to act like the mods here are "over steppling" their power.

Disagree, sure. Argue? why yes.

mask swearing? the admins say no to that. Post copyrighted material? Thats shunned. Post offensive material (mostly, links to pornographic material) is also shunned. 

My problem was probably that my suggestion that newbies take a little time to get to know the board, could be interpretted as me saying (as an "old timer") "wait your turn, whipper snapper", but it's not meant as that. It's just that it's so much easier to get your feet wet, and THEN say things that might rub people the wrong way. At that point, no one cares as much as they've gotten to know you and your personality. They won't take your comment wrong that way. 

They might still disagree (hell, Ed and I rarely agree on anything...but I don't take his comments the wrong way) but at least they know you aren't someone who's just some stranger.


----------

